# Sticky  Shark fishing in horry and georgetown counties of south carolina



## The Skink

*AS OF RIGHT NOW, NO SHARK FISHING IS ALLOWED IN HORRY COUNTY
SHARK FISHING IS LEGAL IN GEORGETOWN COUNTY*

Dogfish (spiny & smooth) *no regulation*

Atlantic Sharpnose * 1 per person per day*

Bonnethead * 1 per person per day*

Blacknose, Blacktip, blue, Bull, Finetooth, Lemon, Shortfin Mako, Nurse, 
Porbeagle, Spinner, Thresher, Tiger, and Oceanic Whitetip Sharks. * 1 shark per vessel per day from this group. 54-inch FL*

Great Hammerhead, Scalloped Hammerhead and Smooth Hammerhead. * 1 shark per vessel per day from this group. 78-inch FL*

Atlantic Angle, Basking, Big Nose, Dusky, Galapagose, Longfin Mako, Narrowtooth,
Night, Caribbean Reef, Sandbar, Sevengill, Caribbean Sharpnose, Silky, 
BigEye Sixgill, Smalltail, Bigeye Thresher,Bigeye Sand Tiger, Sand Tiger,
Whale and White Sharks. * Possession Prohibited. If caught, sharks from this group must be released immediatly*


----------



## The Skink

Maybe we can get Bubba to sticky this to the top of the page.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## The Skink

View attachment 16723



heres a map


----------

